
2 Black Holes May Collide, Destroying Entire Galaxy - JacobJans
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/22/science/space/more-evidence-for-coming-black-hole-collision.html?_r=0
======
Nadya
I feel the title should be updated, even the inclusion of the word "an" in
"destroying an entire galaxy" would help.

Most people assume "Galaxy", by itself, to be our own galaxy. It seems
clickbaity and fearmongering.

